# Starting up my business



## Jayson Prentice (Jan 9, 2008)

I've been spending my Christmas break working on my new webpage for photography business.  I have most of my information up now, still have to make the contact page operational and add some details in the FAQ section.

Any comments on the overall design is appreciated, but what I'm mainly concerned about is my offerings for types of prints.  Should I offer so many types such as lustre, glossy, lustre w/ coating, etc. or should I limit this down to only offering glossy and one lustre so I'm not to confuse people?  I've yet to decide on my senior photo options, any input there is also welcome.


Jayson Prentice Photography


----------



## ScottS (Jan 10, 2008)

Your background color gives me a headache!!! Maybe something not so bright?


----------



## Jayson Prentice (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmm...  Actually that is the first complaint as to the colors of the site.  But, I will look into a bit of a color change; it might be needed anyway to separate my photography side of the site from my weather and storm chasing side of it.

Any other comment besides the colors?


----------



## ScottS (Jan 10, 2008)

Its pretty basic, witch is not a bad thing. Usually I think that black, white, and greys are the best colors for your background because it make the photos you have on the site stand out more. They are not dominated by the background.


----------



## Jayson Prentice (Jan 10, 2008)

With the views on the brightness of the webpage, I made some quick changes to the site that represent my new business card colors...

Much less strain on the eyes!  Comments welcome...  Thanks


----------



## Patrice (Jan 10, 2008)

A bit of a nit pick but there are a few grammar and spelling errors. The layout looks nice and simple, not at all confusing. Some sites are trying to be too clever and become simply annoying.


----------



## MIPHOTOS (Jan 10, 2008)

What program are you using for the site?


----------



## gpimages (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with Patrice, this could use some work.
"Offering in game shots of players & coaches for any sporting event begins with at just $30 plus travel charge."


----------



## gpimages (Jan 10, 2008)

I suggest for basketball that you put on the 50mm f1.8 and get down on the floor, f4.5 will not cut it in any gym that I have shot in. Sorry but I would not put those basketball pics up as samples of my work.


----------



## Jayson Prentice (Jan 10, 2008)

So a good proof reading can be done and change some of the wording around.  I know the bball images currently up there aren't the best and I will likely be getting to use the fifty on a Friday night game and add those to it and dump the others.  _(Just got the fifty yesterday)

_MIPhotos, do you mean what program I'm using for the html portion of the website?  If that's the case, then I'm just using my html knowledge.  The gallery is being done with 'Gallery' software.


----------



## Skyhawk (Jan 10, 2008)

A photographer's website should look like a photographer's website and reflect--instantly--that the proprietor is a photographer.

I just didn't get that impression when I clicked on your website link.

Having scoured hundreds and hundreds of professional photographer's websites in the course of my (former) creative director duties, I can tell you from firsthand experience that if the opening page doesn't offer something visually interesting and captivating, I click out--never to return again.

You have some very nice work in your galleries, so . . . DISPLAY IT RIGHT UP FRONT.

SHOW ME SOMETHING as a first time visitor to your business.

You're in a visual medium, so show me--I want to _see_ rather than _read_ early on so I can decide if I need to read further.

Secondly, your copy need some help. I gather that you are a college student? If so, head over to your Journalism or Mass Communications department and offer to trade a couple of pitchers of beer or lunch to an advertising major in exchange for them helping you with your copy.

Hardest thing there is is promoting yourself. For some of us, our natural inclination is not to "over promote" and in doing so, we sell ourselves short. Others over promote and/or over promise; that's equally as bad.

But first and foremost, give us a couple of good, captivating visuals that come up as soon as we click on your link. Again, you've got good stuff in your gallery--don't make me wait or try to find it. Get it in front of me as fast as you can.

Jeff


----------



## Jayson Prentice (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Jeff...  My previous design did have decent sized thumbnails along the dividers instead of the lines that are currently there.  Would that be an appropriate display?

I'm not getting what you mean by 'my copy', care to expand on it?  Thanks


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 10, 2008)

This is a photography website.  It should look like one.  When I see your page I see words first...are you a writer...no, you're a photographer.  Show us some pictures right away.  Maybe even use a little flash in the beginning to show off your pictures in a slideshow.  I want to know that you're a photog right from the beginning of your site.  I think Skyhawk is talking about the layout and design of the website when he says "your copy".  I could be wrong though...wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Jayson Prentice (Jan 10, 2008)

I've begun adding some pictures to the main page, just a quick change to give an idea of what I'll be doing.  I'm not a big fan of flash sites, as most people just skip through them; so just some thumbnails onto the site I think is nice.

I'm starting to learn flash and may eventually establish the homepage into a flash template.  That might take a while though to learn the workings of flash.


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 10, 2008)

I understand your concern about flash sites, I was just talking about putting a small from imbedded frame in your HTML page right at the beginning that basically has a slideshow of your images.  Not doing the whole page in Flash...just a small piece.  I'll take a look here at what you've changed in a bit.


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 10, 2008)

I honestly would have as little words in the beginning as possible.  This may mean changing your navigation bar a little to include an information page and put all pricing information there.  Then just have galleries with the images in them.  So your nav bar would have Sports Photography, Senior Portraits, Family Portraits, Landscapes, Information.  Information could be called pricing, contact, etc.  I'm just saying you should have as much pictures and as little words until the client wants to see the words by clicking on the link that they know will take them to the part with words...if that makes any sense.


----------



## Jayson Prentice (Jan 10, 2008)

I see what you are saying, taking some of the initial descriptions on the front page and including that on the pricing pages.  Is that correct?

Adding in more pictures to the main site and only links to the 'words'.


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 10, 2008)

That's what I'm getting at exactly.  If my page were up and running I could show you...but unfortunately it is down currently.


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 10, 2008)

I would also make each section it's own page, instead of the links just taking you down to a part on the first page.  Give each gallery their own page.  Who cares if someone has to click the back button or click the Home button on your Nav bar.  It looks much more professional.


----------



## Holy Ghosted (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice work on the page so far Jayson I did not see if any one answered your question about gloss or luster or how many options. I only sell one and it is luster that is just my preference and if they want them sprayed I do that my self. it just makes it less confusing most people I deal with do not know the the deference between gloss and luster. One thing to consider is profit margin and what other photographers in your area are offering.


----------



## Skyhawk (Jan 11, 2008)

Jayson Prentice said:


> Thanks Jeff...
> 
> I'm not getting what you mean by 'my copy', care to expand on it?  Thanks



"Copy" refers to the written words in a piece of advertising, pitch-writing, etc. "Copywriters" (my old profession) are the people who come up with the headlines and words for print ads, radio commercials, TV commercials, outdoor ads, etc.

For instance, if you're going to "specialize" in senior (high school) pictures, rather than the long, bland copy you have now, try a headline like "Change the way you look at yourself," or "I can change the way you see yourself" that engages the website visitor to think beyond just the "oh, another picture taker" mentality. 

Additionally, what copy you DO use (and you will need some), make sure that it communicates benefits to the (potential) customer. Remember: pictures are little pieces of time captured on little chips or little pieces of film and preserved for all of Eternity.

I'm looking at your site right now. I really like the scrolling shots. What is needed is a payoff--something like "Capturing the moment for all of time." 

Just some payoff headline thoughts that come to mind would be:

"You'll see what I see."

"Your moment through my eyes."

"Capturing the moment."

"When you only get one shot."

"When you only get one shot at a one-shot moment."

"There's more to life than meets the eye."

"Where lens and life come together."

And so on.

In your copy, avoid using ambiguous words like "several portrait options." How many is several--two, five, a dozen? In fact, instead of your intro paragraph (copy), I would simply bring your links up in a vertical bullet-point fashion and use a smaller version of the type face you have for your logo.

The danger is in over-explaining what you do not offer or are limited on rather than underexplaining what you DO offer. The idea of a website is to initiate communications. Write and design with that in mind and at the forefront.

Looking better, though. Keep at it.

Jeff


----------



## Jayson Prentice (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tips/ideas...  The changing of the text is the next step for the site, but for now I've implemented some new ideas for the navigation of the pages.  Also changed up the title image to make it smaller and allow the full front page to fit into the screen without scrolling.

Only thing I currently need some help with will be a contact page, anybody know where some good templates are for them?  Thanks


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 11, 2008)

Jayson,

This looks awesome compared to what you had before.  Great Job!  It now looks like a photographers website.  Really good work here.


----------



## Jayson Prentice (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for that last comment Nic...

I haven't gotten much else for editing done on the website, finally getting some of my product offerings on there and trying to figure out prices.  I have a couple of areas where I would appreciate any input.  Both the sports & family sections have some layout as far as products; for sports I plan on only offering glossy & lustre prints while on family photos I also plan on putting in an option for texture as well as offering canvas prints.

I'm going through WHCC for printing; they offer a lustre coating and I'm wondering if this is what most people also add on to the images or if just the basic lustre is all that's needed.  I'm also trying to decide whether or not to offer both the matted and masonite options for larger prints.  I just get the feeling that so many options just confuses the customer, any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## itsanaddiction (Feb 11, 2008)

Boring...


----------



## Jayson Prentice (Feb 11, 2008)

itsanaddiction, you seem to have a problem here with speaking negative things towards other peoples' work, etc.  I wouldn't mind it if you added something in there that was at least of use.  Your post is boring, can I see your website or some of your work so I can make a negative comment towards and give no good reason?  Thanks...


----------

